# how do i get my DVDs to pop on my digital projector



## quietgiant (Dec 5, 2009)

hi people,

I just joined up and this is my first (and if all goes well last) time posting this message. I have an Optoma DV10 projector and am giving serious thought to buying a blu-ray player for my movie watching sessions. Here's the deal. The projector is a DLP 480p digital video by nature but is able to produce a 1920 x 1080 signal on all of my cable providers HD content when i hook it up to their provided digital cable box. I assume this is being shown in 1080p but not sure as it displays the incoming signal as 1920 x 1080 and not as the more household 1080i/1080p name. I would love to get my movies to this higher caliber output as well, since they are only showing at 720 x 480 (good ole' DVD) resolution. 

*So, if i bite the bullet and get an additional blu-ray player (already have PS3) will i be able to squeeze 1080p or at the very least 720p out of this setup when i view movies. I would greatly appreciate if some home video projector owners could express their thoughts here. *This is making me nuts. :4-dontkno I will also need to buy a separate blu-ray toaster :grin: to make this possible, which I'm willing to do. I just don't want to go whole hog until I know what I am getting into. 

here's the backend of the system which shows all the hookups. there is also a vga adapter which allows you to tap into component video which is where the blu-ray player would come in (going component in and HDMI out with a split cable).

http://www.projectorreviews.com/images-articles/Optoma_MovieTime_DV10_Input_Panel2.jpg

thanks all and please voice your opinions.


----------



## quietgiant (Dec 5, 2009)

after turning the web inside out, i finally found a short article on this topic. here's what I was looking for in case anyone else has been wondering the same thing. keep 'em coming though. I'd love to learn even more. thx.

Hello, Sidney,

US and Canada share the same DVD region code (region 1), so that should not be an issue. We have not specifically reviewed the HELIOS player nor the X-1 projector so I can't tell you which is better at upconverting DVDs to high definition resolution, but considering the fact that the X1 projector's native resolution is 800x600 pixels, I doubt you would see any improvements using the HELIOS player over any good standard DVD player on your specific projector.

*A regular (non-upconverting) DVD player will send a 480p or 480i signal over component video which will then be upscaled (and de-interlaced if you use 480i output from the DVD player) by the projector to its internal resolution of 800x600 pixels. The Helios player would upscale regular 480p DVDs to 1080i or 720p resolution only to have the projector down-convert this resolution to the native panel resolution of 800x600. Each step in the upconversion/downconversion process could introduce artifacts so picture quality benefits, if any, are likely to be subtle at best.

Where you will see a marked improvement is if you upgrade to a Blu-ray Disc player and start buying/renting Blu-ray Discs instead of regular DVDs. Blu-ray Discs have a native resolution of 1080p or 1080i and a greater color palette than standard def DVD so playing these back using the Blu-ray Disc player's output set to 1080i or 720p over component video will create a much better image than standard DVDs on your projector.*

Hope that helps.

-Chris


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

It looks as if your question was answered but here's my thought: my older DLP TV only produces 720p or 1080i pictures. I now feed it with Blu-Ray disks via a PS3 (using HDMI) and it looks fantastic. Is it much much better than DVD's? No. Better yes, but not worth going out and buying a new TV. But, it's only a 46" and we sit 8-10' away. Maybe all those extra pixels would make a big difference if projected onto a 100" screen.


----------



## valeriekee6368 (Dec 7, 2009)

quietgiant said:


> after turning the web inside out, i finally found a short article on this topic. here's what I was looking for in case anyone else has been wondering the same thing. keep 'em coming though. I'd love to learn even more. thx.
> 
> Hello, Sidney,
> 
> ...


Thank for the info mates~ You safe my time al ot


----------

